# كريم تريتوسبوت بأرخـــــــــص سعر عندي



## غروب الروح (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للطلب على الأيميل [email protected]

يتوفر لدي كريم تريتوسبوت الغني عن التعريف لتفتيح وتبيض المنطقة الحساسة 

والركب والأكواع 


جحم كبير بـ 25 ريال 





وحجم صغير بـ 15 ريال

ومرطب شفايف من أيفا بـ 13 ريال




بودرة القدم عن الرئـحـه بـ 15 ريال


----------

